# Bought myself an HSS928AATD



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

Didn't necessarily need it, but got it new for a good price, and I've always wanted a tracked Honda! Hoping to have this machine "for life". I plan to add the double articulated chute for starters, and she's already had a nice coat of wax and fluid film applied all over


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks nice other than the summertime like weather.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Nice,Good luck with the clogging issues.



superbuick said:


> Didn't necessarily need it, but got it new for a good price, and I've always wanted a tracked Honda! Hoping to have this machine "for life". I plan to add the double articulated chute for starters, and she's already had a nice coat of wax and fluid film applied all over


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice machine! I have a wheeled model HSS928AWD and it is a well-made machine. I added an MTD plastic shovel which fits in the place of the baton. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001LUPC3S/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

looks more like a honda lawn mower would be a better option ! still jealous of the blower and the background in the pics !!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on the new beast! Are those tape moldings on the auger side panels facing the front of the machine that you installed for housing protection or just packaging material? Best of luck with it, you have a full stable there with the 2 Toros.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

A tracked Honda is my dream machine.... maybe one day!

Congrats on the new arrival!


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_

Enjoy the new machine. It’s a great choice.


----------



## feh (Dec 16, 2016)

Very nice! You’ll be real happy once the first storm rolls by, I’m sure.


----------



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

The auger housing edges are covered with this material: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KG9BAY0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 - heated up with a heat gun and tapped into place. To protect from dings/chips to the housing (and anything the housing might bump into)


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sweet machine. Be careful with salty snow or moisture getting stuck in that trim guard though. Since it it brand new i would suggest protection film instead.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Beautiful machine for sure. You're going to be watching the weather forecasts non-stop now.


----------



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

guilateen02 said:


> Sweet machine. Be careful with salty snow or moisture getting stuck in that trim guard though. Since it it brand new i would suggest protection film instead.


I put a heavy coating of fluid film between the trim guard and the housing and will be renewing the coating yearly - fingers crossed - I will definitely be monitoring it.


----------



## HowOldIsYourChurch (Mar 12, 2014)

Can one put trim guard over protection film to prevent rust or would the guard remove the film upon installation?


----------



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't think it would remove the film - It goes on very easily when it is lubed up with fluid film and warmed with a heat gun


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I have its little brother the HSS724ATCD up here in Calgary. I love it. Congrats.


----------

